# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  خلفياآت حسينية ..

## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين* 

*خلفيآات تنبثقُ منها الولاء الحسيني لتكون على شاشة جهازك /كِ ... في شهر محرم الحرام ..*

**



**


**

**


**


*م**أجووورين ان شاء الله* 
*نقلتهم لآجلكم*
*تحيـآاتي*

----------

ليلاس (12-04-2010), 

ايات الروح (12-12-2010), 

رنيم الحب (12-14-2010), 

صفآء الروح (12-14-2010), 

فرح (12-14-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حلوييين
مأجورين

----------


## ليلاس

*السلآم عليكم يـــآ سآدآتي و موآلي ..*

*خلفيآإت غآيـــــــــة الجمآإل ..*

*تسسلمي عزيزتي ع الطرح الحسيني ..*

*مآجورين ..]*

----------


## لمعة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك 

جميله تلك الخلفيات التي ينبثق منها الولاء الحسيني لتكون شاشة للكمبيوتر في شهر محرم 


والاجمل أن تكون تلك الخلفيات في كل مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكان ,,,,في قلوبنا وأرواحنا 

قبل أن تكون على شاشة الكمبيوتر 


فكل يوم عــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاشوراء وكل أرض كربلاء 


وعاااااااااااااااااااشت الايادي ياشذى الزهــــــــــــــــــــــراء 


والصلاة على محمد وآل محمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> حلوييين
> مأجورين



 

*مشكورة عفاف ع المرورالحلو*
*وأجرنا الله وياكم يارب*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

رآئعه وخصوصآ بيلبقو على جهآزي  :toung: 
يسلمو شذآوي ع الطرح الرآئع 
مآجورين ..

----------


## أمل الظهور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

سلام الله على الامام الحسين 

عظم الله اجوركم 

ربي يعطيك العافيه 

مشكورة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *السلآم عليكم يـــآ سآدآتي و موآلي ..*
> 
> *خلفيآإت غآيـــــــــة الجمآإل ..*
> 
> *تسسلمي عزيزتي ع الطرح الحسيني ..*
> 
> *مآجورين ..]*



 
*سلام الله على آل بيت محمد*
*مشكوورة ليلآس ع الطله*
*ماانحرم التوآاجد يآارب*
*تحيآآاتي*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم والرحمة*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية غناتي شذى*
*خلفيات جدا روعة*
*ربي يجعلهم في ميزان  اعمالك يارب*
*ومأجورة ومثابة ان شاء الله*
*ما انحرم منك يارب*
*لك تحياتي*
*دمتي بوود*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*السلآم على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولآد الحسين وعلى أصحآب الحسين* 

*خلقيــــــآآت معبرة عن الولآء والعشق الحسيني* 
*رآآئعة بمحتوآهــــــآآ القيم* 

*غـــآليتي ..* 
***شذى الزهرآء*** 
*جزآآكِ الله خيرآآ لطرحكِ العظيم* 
*وأجركِ على الحسين عليه السلآم*
*ولآحرمنا الله من عطــآيآآكِ*
*موفقة ومقضية حوآآئجكِ بحق الغريب المظلوم أبآ عبدالله الحسين ..* 
*تحيـــآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليك سيدي يااباعبدلله الحسين
يسلمووو غاااليتي 
خلفيات رااائعه .
دمتم بالحب الحسيني

----------


## عنيده

خلفيات حلوووه ..

يعطيج العافيه خيه ..

مأجوره ..

موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## بحرالموده

بارك الله فيك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على الحسين وعلى آله الاطهآار*
*الغآاليات ..*
*شكراً لتواجدكن الرآئع هنآ*
*أفرحتم قلبي بطيب المرور*
*مأجوورين ومثابين يارب*
*لآحرمني المولى منكن*
*دمتن بعين الله ..*

----------

